# 2011 Raleigh Revenio 3.0



## jcrogers21 (Sep 1, 2010)

Just got this 2011 model and am pretty impressed so far. Build quality on the frame is terrific and the 105 black is a really nice workman group. It's not the lightest ride in the bunch but as a rider that is 6'2" tall and over 210lbs light isn't exactly right for me.

So far I think the only changes will be saddle and bar wrap as the stock is too thin and not really applied well from the factory. The frame is stiff and takes out of the saddle attacks really well and the indexing on the 105 is really nice. Loving the new shape of the hoods - a bit more rounded and nice in the palm.

Have a look below. Would love to know what others think that have ridden one.


----------



## tammany (Apr 11, 2007)

This is a fantastic bike and a very good value. 

I had been looking for a more upright frame/relaxed geometry and had pretty well given up on finding a decent spec at this price point. My LBS had one of these that was a little big for me. After a test ride I ordered one on the spot. It is supposed to be delivered on October 4th and I am about to come out my skin waiting for it.

The frame is superb, and full 105 for around $1,000? Hard to believe.


----------

